# usps Shipping Questions



## MayhemIndustries (Jan 21, 2009)

Okay so im about to start selling and need some shipping advice

i plan on using usps priority for everything since first class only lets you do 13 ounces.

1. What exactly do i need to get?

im guessing 
Product: Priority Mail Click-N-Ship Double Labels

those labels, poly bags "assuming usps will let me use those"
and a scale.

so heres is my guess at the process

once i recieve there money i should print them a label with my address, weigh there shirts with my scale,then ship it out of my mailbox?

is this all?

im confused about the click n ship and how i actually pay for the postage.

also is priority expensive to send 1 or 2 shirts?


----------



## phillip1906 (Apr 10, 2009)

I ship quite a bit via USPS and can offer some answers to your questions.

1. You don't have to purchase labels if unless you really want to. By using Click N Ship, you can print the labe directly to your printer and you can then tape the label to your package being careful that the entire label has been taped.

2. A scale would be helpful. Although if you use Priority Flat Rate boxes (these are USPS branded boxes you can order from their website for free), you pay one flat rate up to 75 pounds.

3.The process: a.)you receive payment from your customer, b.)package and weigh merchandise, c.)enter the information through Click N Ship, d.)print shipping label and affix to package, e.)request package pickup or drop off at your local post office.

4. You pay for Click N Ship postage via a credit card.

5. RE: priority being expensive or not, it really depends on how fast you promised your customer you would get it there and how much the customer paid you for shipping. Priority will get it to the customer via 2-3 days guaranteed. Shipping Parcel Post will take, I think, 4-9 days. But it's cheaper.

One piece of advice....Always get shipping confirmation also know as tracking number. That way if your customer says they didn't get their merchandise, you can verify it with the confirmation number.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MayhemIndustries (Jan 21, 2009)

thanks that sounds easy enough


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

For me, a lot of times I notice that the difference between parcel post and priority isn't that big of a jump. And delivering a product to my customer in a more timely manner is worth the extra change (or dollar) in my situations. 

Buy purchasing your postage online via Click and Ship you also get a "discounted" rate. Another good thing about online is that you can order USPS boxes for free. They have tons of sizes available and they bring them right to your door. Definitely saves on shipping materials.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I also use USPS and its way cheaper than the other guys and getting supplies is much easier. 

The post office does not carry the click-n-ship labels so you must order them thru the website.

You can go to Office Depot or staples and get Avery labels that are comparable but they are more expensive.

If you lose your tracking number or shipping notifications you can also use the shipping history. This works good if you don't want to receive all your notifications via email.


----------



## KuYaJL (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a simple question..

I sell shirts and pack them in 9 x 12 Uline Poly mailers, is it ok to drop off an envelope in the drop off area (while you're inside your car) if it's below 13 ounces as oppose to taking them inside?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I hate to say it but we drop off items weighing more then 13 ounces frequently versus having to wait in line. We have never had any issue - knock on wood.


----------



## KuYaJL (Aug 6, 2009)

On-line Jerseys said:


> I hate to say it but we drop off items weighing more then 13 ounces frequently versus having to wait in line. We have never had any issue - knock on wood.


Thanks a lot, I was having trouble putting them in the drop off area so I was skeptical if that was allowed, hah.


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

My local post office has 2 large bins inside the building by the teller windows. You can drop off anything of any size in the bins without waiting in line as long as you have some kind of digital postage on it so they can track it back to you if they need to.


----------



## odil1372 (Aug 15, 2009)

I wanted to recommend using onlinelabels.com for your shipping labels. I've been buying labels from them for several years and I use the 1/2 page labels with my click n ship printing and I think I pay about $100 for 1,000 labels. It's a lot cheaper than buying them straight from the post office.

Hope that helps! When you get to the point where you are doing a lot of shipping, you may want to try a shipping program like endicia or stamps.com My shipping seems to get done a lot quicker than having to enter data every line in the usps system.

Amy


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I just found out that USPS click n ship you can use thermal labels so you don't need to use your inkjet printer

Zebra S4M or Zebra LP 2844-Z

There are the two thermal printers you can use.. I found some on ebay your best bet would be to find them refurbished. I used these when I worked at FedEx and they are great. 

You just need rolls of labels no ink since they are thermal

I will keep you posted if I get one..


----------



## ShowdownErik (Jul 15, 2009)

FatKat, any luck getting a label printer? I've been wanting to get one myself.


----------

